# 10 gallons of poop



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Meet 5 gallon bucket


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Cool, would love to see the actual install.

I've learned over the past few months that you have a highly sought after position. 

Seems like a nationwide epidemic to find people who truly know how to do BIM.

Are you able to keep up with your markets demand?


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Unfortunately a lot of local companies have been hiring cad jockeys. These are people who have autocad knowledge but no mechanical ability what so ever. I am defiantly sought after a little more with my field experience, but you are correct we do have a shortage industry wide.

We had a company meeting at last year end and my owner even said as a industry we dropped the ball in preparing for this. I got into back in 05 figuring at least it would be easier physically and i could always find work.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Sorry for the late response, been a crazy week. Going on a recommendation, we hired out to company from Kolkata,(formerly Calcutta.) After 2 floors we had to cut them off. Too many mistakes and a learning experience for us. Our Bim guys can't catch a break here lately.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

There are a few local companies that catch the over flow from some of the bigger mechanical's in the area, they are just strictly CAD no install. I used them 2 years ago when i couldn't keep up with the 3 projects i had going, one being a new paint shop for GM.

I am just a one man show here and we are close to a 60 million a year company. Some of my buddies work for the larger companies in the area and i have been fighting the urge to join them. I dont get much support here when i get a lot of work and put in some long days and weekends.


----------

